# How to Cook steak on the Stove



## EATffortlessCooking (Feb 2, 2018)

Ingredients Needed to cook steak on the stove 2 NY strip steaks

Kosher salt to taste

black pepper to taste

3-4 garlic cloves

2-3 Rosemary sprigs

Olive oil

A lot of butter like half a stick

How to make Zesty Pasta Salad

3-4 cups of cooked pasta

1 cup of steamed broccoli

1/4 yellow pepper

1/4 red pepper

1/4 thinly sliced red onion

Parmesan cheese

1/3 cup Italian Dressing

Hassle Back Potatoes

A few potato Spuds

Parsley

Butter

Minced Garlic

Grated Parmesan Cheese


Finely Chop your yellow and red pepper and thinly slice your red onion. In a big bowl combine your cooked pasta (any kind works), your steamed broccoli your peppers and onions add your favorite kind of dressing. Shred some fresh parmesan cheese and give it all a good mix once all incorporated set to the side (so all the flavors can meld)


Now to make a nice hassle back potato I like to use chopsticks and put it on the sides of the spuds so when I run my knife it doesn't cut all the way through to get this accordion effect. Once all cut up in a bowl melt some better add some chopped parsley, minced garlic & grated parmesan cheese and mix it up. Drizzle some olive oil on your potatoes and spoon on the butter mixture shred some cheese on top if you want, you know I did lol Bake these potatoes until they're fork tender.


Now it's the moment we all been waiting for the star of the show time to cook our beautiful NY strip steaks we start off first by letting our steak come up to room temp so leave it out for about an hr after it's been thawed out. Once patted dry, salt n pepper on both sides, grab your cast iron or a nice heavy bottom pan add 1 or 2 tbls of oil and about 1 knob of butter and create a golden crust once you're ready to crisp up the other side add your garlic and rosemary and baste your steak. Let that cook for about a min or so we will then add another 2 or 3 knobs of butter again basting the steak and letting it soak up. Once you reached desired wellness let it rest and while its resing add a little compound butter. ITS IMPORTANT YOU LET THE THE STEAK REST !!AT LEAST 6-7 MINS


Once your steak is well-rested carve that sucker up or in other words slice it up all nice looking and serve with your zesty pasta salad and your hassle back Potato!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 2, 2018)

And your point is?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 2, 2018)

Awesome!  Slap another steak on there for me!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> And your point is?



Promoting his YouTube channel. 

Does sound good, though. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you for sharing, EC. Does sound good, and you've reminded me that a pasta salad is the perfect way to use up the veggies that are multiplying in my fridge.


----------

